# Athanasius on the excommunication of Arians



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 19, 2019)

There have been many heresies before them [the Arians], which, venturing further than they ought, have fallen into folly; but these men by endeavouring in all their cavils to overthrow the Divinity of the Word, have justified the other in comparison of themselves, as approaching nearer to Antichrist. Wherefore they have been excommunicated and anathematized by the Church. ...

For more, see Athanasius on the excommunication of Arians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

